# Hybrids Instead of Fairway Woods



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Topflight's thread about the 14 clubs in our bags got me thinking, always a dangerous thing for me. 

I carry a group of clubs that result in distances I feel are too close, not to mention leaving me with a big gap at one point, and I want to take out one or two so there is room in my bag for something else. My 3 wood is good for about 225. My 3H hybrid goes about 220 and my 4H hybrid is worth about 210 yards. Then I have a pretty big gap to my 4 iron at 185. Between the 3 wood and hybrids, I'd like to adjust what is in my bag so I can cover those distances without a gap.

I find myself in a lot more positions where I wish I had more than a 4 iron, but I don't seem to slow down my swing well if I try to hit the 4H with less effort. I tend to lose my timing and fall apart if I swing too easy.

So, I'm thinking about dumping the 3 wood, replacing it with a hybrid of nearly the same loft, (Cobra makes a 16 degree hybrid). Since this distance issue must be a result of my swing dynamics, I wonder if a similar loft on a hybrid might actually get me more distance than the 3 wood. I am considering a very high loft hybrid to cover the 3 iron distance. Lastly, whatever falls in the middle will have to be a player to be named later.

Has anyone else gone through a thought process like this?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes I dumped my 3 iron for a 3 hybird with good results. I still use a 3 wood though.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> Topflight's thread about the 14 clubs in our bags got me thinking, always a dangerous thing for me.
> 
> I carry a group of clubs that result in distances I feel are too close, not to mention leaving me with a big gap at one point, and I want to take out one or two so there is room in my bag for something else. My 3 wood is good for about 225. My 3H hybrid goes about 220 and my 4H hybrid is worth about 210 yards. Then I have a pretty big gap to my 4 iron at 185. Between the 3 wood and hybrids, I'd like to adjust what is in my bag so I can cover those distances without a gap.
> 
> ...


I ask this, because I don't know the distance, how about the 7wood?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I would prefer to go with a variety of hybrids instead of something longer like a fairway wood.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> I would prefer to go with a variety of hybrids instead of something longer like a fairway wood.


Okay Dennis: You and I are close to the same age(we remember when dirt was new) I went all ADAMS with the 4,5,6,7 hybrids. My abilties are different than yours, but these clubs have improved my ability to hit the ball and I mean hit the ball. 

On a 185 yard par 3 with water I was making an offering to the water god with a five Iron. I had to go to the five wood. Now I can hit that green with the five iron hybrid, the four hybrid I'll run the ball pass the green. the six and seven hybrid The more I use them the better I'm getting. 7 hybrid I'm hitting max 150yds the 6 hybrid about 160 yds +- and those are on good days.

So based on your profientcy I'd say go for it, get the hybrids.
Does Callaway make a hybrid?
Bob


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I had a 4 hybrid, I sliced it bad so I took it out for my 4i which I hit a gentle fade. 
Bob: Callaway makes a few hybrids. I've herd the Callaway Heavenwood is awesome. It isn't on the link I provided because I don't think they make them anymore which would make them cheap to pick up. I've read on another forum that guys really like the Cobra Baffler hybrids also. Dennis if you are looking for some great deals and great service check out globalgolf.com
http://eu.callawaygolf.com/ca.CLUBS.Hybrids.html


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

topflite: I like the last two lines of your sig. My parents are in their 80s and before his health failed the greatest vacation was Father,son,grandson/great grandson playing golf together. the three of us had a blast and we still talk about it. Good memories


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Oh wow that sounds like fun. It kinda sucks for me no one in my family except my Aunt and Uncle play golf, and they live a state away; hopefully I'll get to go golfing this year when they come up to visit.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I carry both a 4 and a 5 hybrid, but I don't have a 4I.... I don't even have a 5I. I also have a 3H that I sometimes stick in the bag, although at the moment I'm full up to 14 clubs without it. I'd never consider dropping my 3W...It's too versatile. Today I used it 3 times in abnormal situations, once where I needed to punch under a tree, but over some smaller trees beyond the first one... and the green was just 140 yards away... saved a par there. Then later I had 2 shots from about 180 yards, both into a 30-40 mph gale quartering into me from left to right.... I used the 3W at a little over half swing to keep the ball down out of the wind and run it up to the green. In both cases I missed the green about 5 yards short, but I was closer than anyone else in the group, and they all hit conventional iron shots. My Mizuno driver and 3W are 2 of my favorite clubs.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The reason I would consider getting rid og the 3 wood is because I can't reach the par 5 holes in two on the courses I play around here, so it doesn't matter whether I leave myself a shot that is 10-20 yards longer into the green. More than any other club, it wastes space in my bag and I feel that I hit it on those par 5 holes just because I'm supposed to.

The hybrids I have now are Callaway Heavenwoods and yes, I like them fine, and they are discontinued. I simply have found a set of irons I like and figured as long as I was playing the Cobra irons, I'd look for the hybrids to be incremental parts of that set by staying with the brand. Admittedly, I am taking the thought of how I use a hybrid a bit farther than most people.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

This has taken a really different turn since the last time I posted.

I found a driver that is just so perfect for me that I can't believe it. When I got it, the pro in Cape Coral, Florida who I bought it from mentioned that he had the matching 3 wood, used, and would "make me a deal I couldn't refuse"... which he did and I couldn't refuse. So, for the moment, I still have a 3 wood instead of a driver and graduated hybrids.

Here's the thing, the 3 wood is a Cobra X-Pro with only 13 degrees. It has a shallow face and square line up. I hit it a lot better than my old 3 wood and have "bought" a bigger difference between my 20 degree hybrid and my 3 wood.

Now, the issue is to figure out the distances between the 20 degree hybrid and the 3 or 4 iron, and fill that gap with another hybrid if possible.

Admittedly, I will have to work harder to be consistant with the 3 wood than my original idea about using a hybrid substitute, but we'll see how it turns out over the long run.


----------



## Trigger (Jul 2, 2008)

I know this is an old thread and you have probably figured it out by now, but the Adams IDEA pro comes as low as a 1H, don't know the loft, and goes to high lofts as well. As for filling the gap, I play the Taylormade Burner Rescue, and it it LONG. I use it as a 5 wood substitute at 19 degrees. Perhaps a 24 degree Burner would help you fill the gap between your 3H and your 4I.


----------

